# Tylan powder/probiotic



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, you all know the ups and downs we have had with sweet Django since Christmas. I am happy to say, he continues to do great, recovering each day. 

He's on a tiny pinch of Tylan antibiotic 2x a day to help with the colitis. I know this is one of the products found in Angel Eyes. His face looks amazing. It's the best it's looked in over 5 years. The plus side is that he needs to be on this for about another month. Trying to figure out how to keep his face looking amazing once we go off it. 

Can anyone recommend a great probiotic? We were using Geneflora but to be honest, I don't think it did any good. My husband keeps pushing Dynovite but i haven't heard about anyone who has used it and to be honest, with my dogs issues, i need to keep things as simple as possible.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

http://probiotics.mercola.com/probiotics-for-pets.html

This is what I use. I'm also using the Angels Eyes and it's working like magic. My plan is to gradually reduce dosage and or frequency of the Angels Eyes but will continue with the probiotics. My boss uses the Angels Eyes for his Bichon mix and he periodically stops it all together until he sees the tear staining starting to return.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I use human probiotics on my dogs, when they need them. I like Jarro brand.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I would ask if he can stay on a pinch of tylan, especially if it is helping his colitis too. having had lyme, I believe in better living through antibiotics! seems I never feel as good as when I am on them. 

I like schiff acidophilus (human) one pill a day for the boys (which they eat no problem) -- they also have a milk free version. This is what sabine originally recommended as an option a long time ago...and it just stuck.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

I've got Angels Eyes but Cora threw up soon after. Did your dogs have similar reaction?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley did. I cut the dosage in half. Still worked but no tummy trouble.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie always seems to get really bad/cracked/oozing sores all over her body after being on the tylan for 2-3 weeks. sigh.  it seems no one else has this reaction, but it's happened 3 times now and the pattern is always the same...


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Thank goodness Django has had no reaction to the Tylan (a first!). I know the vet wants to keep him on it for a while for the colitis.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I started Henry on Angel Eyes 2 weeks, ago. 1 teaspoon a day, though just starting to show improvement. Wondering do i continue with same dosage? and for how long?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear Django is doing so well. He looks great in your profile pic!

I use Angel Eyes on Piper with great results. I use less than the recommended dosage at about 1/4 teaspoon a day for a few weeks until clear and then periodically when needed (about 3-4x/year). She had horrible stains on face and feet with gunky eyes (to the point where I initially thought her beard was tan!) and this keeps her looking fantastic.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I use this probiotic/enzyme for Roki

http://olivegreendog.com/natural-pe...ve-enzymes-for-dogs/great-life-enzymes-pro-1/

And here is article from The Whole Dog about that supplement

http://thewholedog.org/enzymespro.html

I use chewables since Roki doesn't like anything sprinkled on his food


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That is good news about Django! Hope that little boy continues to do well!

I am hoping I have found a remedy for Finn's tear staining - that it isn't just a fluke. Giving it a bit more time to see if this improvement continues. I have mentioned on other threads that Augie has had a couple of urinary tract infections. About two months ago, I started him on a powdered cranberry supplement that comes in a gel cap. Finn had been on a food that contained cranberry and blueberry and, while on it, his tear staining had cleared up. We took him off that food because it contained other things that he tested positively to on allergy testing. The tear staining, especially in one eye,got worse - reddish brown gunk. I open the gel cap and Augie gets half of one sprinkled on each meal. I decided to try sprinkling the other half on Finn's food. It has been a bit over two weeks now and Finn's eye is no longer tearing with that reddish brown gunk. I think I read somewhere else on the forum where people gave their dogs dried cranberries as treats. I would be interested in learning whether they had tear staining and whether it improved with the ingestion of cranberries. I asked our vet about the long term use of the cranberry powder and whether it was safe, and she said there wasn't a problem. She hadn't heard of using cranberries for tear staining but said that it made sense as it would create a more acidic environment.


----------

